# How many tanks do YOU run?



## Myrtle (8 Oct 2022)

Hi, this is mostly me being nosey, but I'm curious how many tanks folk have running?
Personally, I currently have 3 nano tanks and a terrarium with a water feature, all low tech but I'm tempted to add another, which will inevitably lead to yet one more...


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (9 Oct 2022)

1 soon to be 2 then down to one. I barely have enough time for this hobby. Work has to fit in somewhere😜


----------



## MirandaB (9 Oct 2022)

9 at the moment


----------



## Conort2 (9 Oct 2022)

Three currently, one five foot and two small breeding/quarantine set ups below it inside it’s cabinet. 

Cheers


----------



## mort (9 Oct 2022)

I've got two but I look after five, one for my brother because he's lazy and two for a friend who's child is disabled but finds fish really calming (I only do water changes and sort the plants out really).


----------



## Andy Pierce (9 Oct 2022)

Two nanotanks, and that's probably enough for me really.


----------



## Tim Harrison (9 Oct 2022)

Take a look at this thread...









						MTS...Just how bad do you have it ?
					

MTS...Just how bad do you have it ? :eek:



					www.ukaps.org


----------



## dw1305 (9 Oct 2022)

Hi all,
Five / six at the moment, all 60cm or smaller, three in the lab. at work, two at home and one my son is going to keep shrimps in but couldn't fit in the car when he went back to University. Only the two at home have fish in them, all low-tech and they all suffer from _benign neglect_.

cheers Darrel


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Oct 2022)

5 tanks (EA900, 60l, 30cm cube, two 12l nanos)  plus 1 Terrarium!


----------



## Myrtle (9 Oct 2022)

LondonDragon said:


> 5 tanks (EA900, 60l, 30cm cube, two 12l nanos)  plus 1 Terrarium!


Love the terrarium! I've got Crypts and Buce in both my high humidity and lower humidity set ups and so far they're doing well.


----------



## Nick potts (9 Oct 2022)

3 (well 2 tanks and one plastic storage container)

There tanks are 60cm and the tub is what i use to breed my crystal shrimp, if i had more time i would get more


----------



## Aqua360 (9 Oct 2022)

3 nano's currently, anymore than that and I get a bit obsessive 😂


----------



## MichaelJ (9 Oct 2022)

Currently 2 x 150L. May get a nano at some point.  

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## X3NiTH (9 Oct 2022)

57L Planted tank (Aquatropic), 140L Marine (TMC Signature 600), 100L Marine (Evolution Aqua all-in-one), 56L Marine (Fluval EVO), 30L Marine (Quarantine Tank for small stuff, Aquaone Betta Trio), 250L Marine (not setup, soon, Evolution Aqua 900Pro), 170L Marine to replace the ageing 140L (RedSea Reefer170).


----------



## The Miniaturist (10 Oct 2022)

I have three very basic nano tanks, a terrarium tank, a bottle garden & an emersed growing.....er....lasagne dish! 😄


----------



## Hufsa (10 Oct 2022)

Just a 250 liter here. One tank is more than enough to keep up with for me 😊


----------



## Myrtle (10 Oct 2022)

The Miniaturist said:


> I have three very basic nano tanks, a terrarium tank, a bottle garden & an emersed growing.....er....lasagne dish! 😄


I need to see the lasagne dish!!


----------



## plantnoobdude (10 Oct 2022)

One 60p and one 50cm tank. One high tech and one super Low tech. Seems like a good balance for me!


----------



## Garuf (10 Oct 2022)

At my worst, 12, 4 hi-tech, 6 shrimp tanks, 2 shallow/ponds, currently 3 all high tech going down to 2 shortly and likely just one within the year just to rebalance and do a real detailed scape with a nice period of time in which to do it.


----------



## dw1305 (10 Oct 2022)

Hi all,


The Miniaturist said:


> .....er....lasagne dish!





Myrtle said:


> I need to see the lasagne dish!!


So do I, and eat your heart out @Wookii, you may have a <"space age, bespoke stainless steel tank stand">, but I'm betting that you don't  have a bespoke planted lasagne dish.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Myrtle (10 Oct 2022)

I failed to include my ponds in my initial list. I currently have 3 wildlife ponds and one pond with rehomed Koi. I'm tempted to get a container pond too now having seen some of the fab ones on here!


----------



## GHNelson (10 Oct 2022)

Three...Abrams, Sherman and a Challenger......unfortunately de-commissioned shut-down at the moment due to rising fuel costs!!!


----------



## Wookii (10 Oct 2022)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> So do I, and eat your heart out @Wookii, you may have a <"space age, bespoke stainless steel tank stand">, but I'm betting that you don't  have a bespoke planted lasagne dish.
> ...



Alas not 😆 .  . .   though I’d also like to see the lasagne dish!


----------



## Witcher (10 Oct 2022)

dw1305 said:


> my son is going to keep shrimps in but couldn't fit in the car


it must be absolutely massive shrimps if they can't fit in the car 


I constantly keep one neglected juwel (240l ) where my very own family of Amanos live in, plus two 10l ones where I keep colonies of various algae - one is for marine and another one for fresh water algae. Also have "ready to go" 6, maybe 10 (lost the count, they are stashed almost everywhere) another 10 ltr ones where I usually  keep berried Amanos, zoes etc. Plus another approx 360l Juwel which is empty and... my wife keeps some stuff in it while I'm not cultivating any mushrooms there.


----------



## PARAGUAY (10 Oct 2022)

Just  taken down 3 small tanks  and a few bowls still got 3 a Aqua one980, Fluval Roma 125, and  a  approx 100litre Clearseal and my outside Barrell pond which as been very successful this year


----------



## dw1305 (12 Oct 2022)

Hi all, 


Witcher said:


> it must be absolutely massive shrimps if they can't fit in the car


It is a dinky car. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Wookii (12 Oct 2022)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> It is a dinky car.
> 
> cheers Darrel


----------



## Courtneybst (12 Oct 2022)

Currently I have 4 tanks; one 300L high energy nature aquarium, one 90L high energy biotope, one 60L macroalgae tank and one 8L 'no tech' tank living off sunlight and top offs (soon to be 14L). 

There's also two small terrariums and 3 small ponds outside. 👀


----------



## shangman (12 Oct 2022)

I have 5 tanks atm! I don't think I could do more than this, and none are hightech any more so I have time for them all. tbh half of them look a mess and need sorting out, but the marine one sucked up all my time being set up.

200L South American tropical lowtech blackwater - Setting this back up this week so I'm going to count it here  
125L marine / macroalgae tank
60L tropical planted lowtech
23L shrimp cube
18L ricefish bowl

Plus a pond and 2 pond bowls outside, 2/3 have fish.


----------



## Witcher (12 Oct 2022)

shangman said:


> 125L marine / macroalgae tank


I'd love to see it if possible, macro algae is yet another kind of beauty to me.


----------



## KirstyF (12 Oct 2022)

2 - 
700ltr high tech
140ltr low tech shrimp tank

And a 160ltr cube that’s been sitting empty in my lounge for nearly 3yrs…..just not enough time! 😩


----------



## PARAGUAY (12 Oct 2022)

If it's in the lounge how about a simple terrarium with a few houseplants?got to be better than looking at a empty tank every day🙂


----------



## KirstyF (13 Oct 2022)

PARAGUAY said:


> If it's in the lounge how about a simple terrarium with a few houseplants?got to be better than looking at a empty tank every day🙂



That’s a very fair point. I keep thinking I’ll do something with it but another full tank is just unrealistic. 
This might be a fun little alternative  to think about! 🤔👍

Now looking at terrarium posts……what did you start!!! 😂


----------



## shangman (16 Oct 2022)

Witcher said:


> I'd love to see it if possible, macro algae is yet another kind of beauty to me.


<Here you go!>


----------



## FISHnLAB (21 Dec 2022)

I have three currently...

1 x 3 US Gallon Rimless Cube(Topfin)(Low tech planted with 1 x male Plakat Dragon Scale Betta & 1 x Zebra Nerite Snail)

1 x 20.5 US Gallon Rimless(UNS 60U)(Low tech planted community tank with 12 x Trigonostigma Espei, 6 x Rasbora Paleatus, 8 x Melanoides Tuberculata)

1 x 16 US Gallon Clear Plastic Tote(Sterilite 62L)(Low tech Plant/Shrimp/Snail propagation/breeding tank with 12 x Neocaridina Davidi "Blue Velvet" and 8 x Melanoides Tuberculata)

The cheap Topfin 3 gallon is getting replaced with a UNS 30C(7.1 US Gallon) soon and the budget plastic propagation tote is getting replaced with a UNS 90U(68 US Gallon) this spring and getting converted to high tech.

Edit:Went with a UNS 30C instead of 25C...


----------



## FISHnLAB (21 Dec 2022)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> So do I, and eat your heart out @Wookii, you may have a <"space age, bespoke stainless steel tank stand">, but I'm betting that you don't  have a bespoke planted lasagne dish.
> ...


Well, not quite a lasagna dish but, does an £8 plastic department store tote count😁...


----------



## Roland (21 Dec 2022)

Currently six and one paludarium, there were nineteen aquariums if I have time and body condition hehe


----------



## Myrtle (21 Dec 2022)

I really did tempt fate when I posted this - I'm now up to 8 nano tanks plus the arium... One is a daphnia tank so doesn't count and the 2 x 12l shrimp/fry tanks are so small they don't count either... At least that's what I'm telling my parents whenever they visit and say "not another tank!".


Roland said:


> Currently six and one paludarium, there were nineteen aquariums if I have time and body condition hehe


Now, nineteen really would be the winner!


----------



## brhau (21 Dec 2022)

It always seems perfectly reasonable to add another tank, but it never satisfies the need for more space! I have six tanks, all on the small side. The two smallest are used for quarantine/hospital/growout. Plus a couple of large aerated jars for inverts if you can count those…


----------



## Myrtle (21 Dec 2022)

Tiny tanks don't count in my mind, so jars can definitely be overlooked! Particularly if you're making an argument for another tank  
I think it would be different if they were all 200l high tech!


----------



## Malarky (22 Dec 2022)

One 80 cm tank with a very large piece of wood with which if you look closely is floating, two nanos, one with Antoine (after Gruezman) the betta, one with shrimp, all low tech. The big tank has three troublesome Kribs which I need to move on as I would like to add Amano shrimp and Endlers.


----------



## castle (22 Dec 2022)

Moved house, now only running one tub in the garage. I should be setting up a tank in the new year. 

…

I bought my current house with plans of creating a “fish alcove” with half of the garage, but I’ve lost the motivation 😕 having never gone a day without a fish pet, I’m unsure what to make of that.


----------



## Myrtle (22 Dec 2022)

castle said:


> Moved house, now only running one tub in the garage. I should be setting up a tank in the new year.
> 
> …
> 
> I bought my current house with plans of creating a “fish alcove” with half of the garage, but I’ve lost the motivation 😕 having never gone a day without a fish pet, I’m unsure what to make of that.


Hopefully setting up a new tank in the new year will get your mojo working again.


----------



## PARAGUAY (22 Dec 2022)

castle said:


> Moved house, now only running one tub in the garage. I should be setting up a tank in the new year.
> 
> …
> 
> I bought my current house with plans of creating a “fish alcove” with half of the garage, but I’ve lost the motivation 😕 having never gone a day without a fish pet, I’m unsure what to make of that.


Probably in my experience of it moving house you sort of have loads to sort out , then you realize how much you miss your aquariums  so that moment will return🙂


----------



## FISHnLAB (26 Dec 2022)

Well, I have one more now which will replace this 3 Gallon Cube...




 It's going to be a pretty big upgrade for my little man Chester the Plakat Dragon Scale Betta😁. The build will be another low tech planted tank with the following build list...

Tank - UNS 30C(7.1 US Gallon/27L)
Lid - D&D Jump Guard Pro
Lighting - Nicrew RGB+W 24/7(12-18")
Filter - Eheim Classic 2211(150) Canister
Heater - Eheim Jager 50watt
Air Stone - Aquario Neo Diffuser Air(Medium)
Substrate - Fluval Stratum in zippered mesh bags with a thick Biostratum cap
Hardscape - Dark Pagoda Stone & Spiderwood

I may add Aquario Neo Inlet/Outlet pipes one day but, am out of budget for now so I will be running the stock Eheim pipes for a while. Hopefully I can get a reasonably low flow velocity with the stock spray bar.

I am still deciding on the plant list but, will be pulling mainly from my propagation tank I posted above. This build is going to have minimal hardscape and is going to be more about the plants and swimming space for Chester and his pal Henry the Zebra Nerite Snail. Should be a fun build, I just need to figure out a stand for it as it is too heavy for the current one...

Edit: Changed the Substrate & Hardscape plan.


----------



## DeepMetropolis (5 Jan 2023)

I have 3 atm.. 325L Hightech, 112L Blackwater, 40L Betta tank. Going to stop the last one if the betta is gone and want to start a small terrarium.


----------

